# k3b unable to load libdvdcss.



## blahblah_1981 (Nov 9, 2009)

Having trouble getting k3b to find my libdvdcss libraries.  I am hoping that it is a bonehead configuration miss on my part.

Any help or suggestions welcome.


Problem
-------
When trying to rip a dvd, k3b pops up an error, "Unable to read Video DVD contents: Found encrypted Video DVD.  Install libdvdcss to get Video DVD decryption support."

There is also an error message on the terminal, "k3b: (K3bLibDvdCss) unable to load libdvdcss.".


Background:
-----------
1.  Running amd64 8.0 RC2.

2.  dvdbackup runs fine from the command line and I can backup my dvd's for offline playback without any issue.

3.  Using k3b version 1.0.5_2 and kde 4.3.1.

4.  k3b is configured with the following options:

/var/db/ports/k3b/options:

```
# This file is auto-generated by 'make config'.
# No user-servicable parts inside!
# Options for k3b-1.0.5_2
_OPTIONS_READ=k3b-1.0.5_2
WITH_FLAC=true
WITH_LAME=true
WITH_FFMPEG=true
WITH_MUSICBRAINZ=true
WITH_MPC=true
WITH_LIBDVDREAD=true
WITH_DVDPLUSRW=true
WITH_TRANSCODE=true
WITH_EMOVIX=true
WITH_NORMALIZE=true
WITH_SOX=true
WITH_VCDIMAGER=true
```
5.  Using libdvdread 4.1.3_1 which depends on libdvdcss 1.2.10_1.

The libdvdbackup and libdvdcss work fine from the command line.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Nov 9, 2009)

maybe this thread can help you.
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=3705


----------



## blahblah_1981 (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks, LateNiteTV.  I appreciate your post.

I had actually already looked at that thread before and while it had some good information in it, it doesn't actually apply to what I am experiencing.

My problem is that while the command line tools like dvdbackup and libdvdcss are working fine from command line, k3b doesn't seem to find them.

While I can do what I want from the command line it would be nice to have a gui option available as well


----------

